# Middle-earth Role Playing Games Forums



## Mirelena (Nov 15, 2005)

Um, is it just me or did we lose two of our forums? 

I don't mind so much, I was just looking and I didn't see the two guild fora that we had created. Were they archived/deleted/moved for lack of action?

If so, can we discuss a way to get more activity in the games we have currently? Other than making real life a little less- erm, real? 

 Thank you for indulging our curiosity!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 15, 2005)

Since they had been created, the two forums generated 3 threads each. That is why I removed them and put the threads in the existing forums.


----------

